# pressure bleeder vs vacuum bleeder?



## mechanic_66 (May 24, 2002)

I read this article on stoptech.com where they said it was bad to use a pressure bleeder that didn't have a diaphragm to seperate the brake fluid & air. The gist was that when you pressurized a tank without a diaphragm you were, in essence, forcing air into the brake fluid.
http://www.stoptech.com/tech_i...shtml
Does anyone know if the Motive pressure bleeder has a diaphragm?
Does it really matter? The car is used as a daily driver, no track or autocross time.
Stoptech certainly thinks so but I couldn't find any other articles that addressed the issue.
Has anyone tried a mityvac vacuum bleeder?

Thanks


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: pressure bleeder vs vacuum bleeder? (mechanic_66)*

either do a manual bleed or a pressure bleed. vacuum bleed is prone to sucking up outside air , making you think there is still air in the lines when there is not
also try out the speed bleeders, they are bleeder screws w/ a one way check valve! just crack it open, hook up a hose to it and pump away! no back flow of air, a one person job, they arent too expensive either as i recall.
i think as long as you let the brake fluid sit still in the pressure bleeder a bit and didnt just pour it in and have air bubbles in it, it should be fine.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: pressure bleeder vs vacuum bleeder? (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_either do a manual bleed or a pressure bleed. vacuum bleed is prone to sucking up outside air , making you think there is still air in the lines when there is not
also try out the speed bleeders, they are bleeder screws w/ a one way check valve! just crack it open, hook up a hose to it and pump away! no back flow of air, a one person job, they arent too expensive either as i recall.
i think as long as you let the brake fluid sit still in the pressure bleeder a bit and didnt just pour it in and have air bubbles in it, it should be fine.

Yep the speed bleeders are great! Makes bleeding the brakes takes about 10 minutes once you have all the wheels off. It'll cost you about $25 for all 4 from http://www.raceshopper.com [IM for discount code]. You can even use it for the clutch if you have manual transmission.


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: pressure bleeder vs vacuum bleeder? (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_either do a manual bleed or a pressure bleed. vacuum bleed is prone to sucking up outside air , making you think there is still air in the lines when there is not
also try out the speed bleeders, they are bleeder screws w/ a one way check valve! just crack it open, hook up a hose to it and pump away! no back flow of air, a one person job, they arent too expensive either as i recall.
i think as long as you let the brake fluid sit still in the pressure bleeder a bit and didnt just pour it in and have air bubbles in it, it should be fine.

That only happens when you don't have a good seal at the bleeder screw. Put some silicon grease there or a hose clamp and you should be all good. Pressure bleeeding works but I kind of have a problem with the idea of forcing things through your brake system, especially on older cars. Vacuum bleeding all the way!! haha
Eric


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: pressure bleeder vs vacuum bleeder? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Yep the speed bleeders are great! Makes bleeding the brakes takes about 10 minutes once you have all the wheels off. It'll cost you about $25 for all 4 from http://www.raceshopper.com [IM for discount code]. You can even use it for the clutch if you have manual transmission. 

Just placed my order!
Thanks, Dan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

